

How Maptia Built Their Startup on the Road - marinajaneiko
https://nomadlist.io/blog/maptia-digital-nomad-startup/

======
markveronda
A traveling startup? What a superb idea! It does count as a perfect form of
dog-fooding for this startup and I like how neatly the site fits in with
telling stories while traveling. Nice execution.

------
grunter
Wouldn't you need to be pretty wealthy to begin with to do this sort of thing?

~~~
ttn
Actually it can be far cheaper if you travel around Asia or South America

------
vinceguidry
Horrible choice of font. Couldn't read.

